# What are the pre requisites to finding an HR/Recruiter job in dubai



## priyankacaran (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi All

Wanted to know, if a person wants to start a career in HR in Dubai what would be the pre requisites? What skills or qualifications would be required


----------

